# Off topic but for you dog lovers from near Pembrey Country Park



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Sunday 19th September is Burns dog day out. I have been going since it started a couple of years ago it is fab and the dogs love it.

Lots of activities to take part in, displays, charity stalls etc

Robert Alleyne off Dog Borstal will be there too, he's lovely.

Take a look 
http://www.burnspet.co.uk/dogsdayout/index.asp

/links


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sounds lovely but rex would be a nightmare
enjoy pix


----------

